# my 1648 and new pictures 03/31/12



## hotshotinn (Mar 30, 2012)

shows my boat mods




built up transome to 27 inch,install moter,install .63 tread plate on floor,rod holders,hot foot,put carpeted bunks on trailer,put side guides withcarpet on trailer.install oar locks and front anchor system for salman and steelhead fishing in rivers.install raised drivers seat,install nice alumimum box for key startup

have sence added a aluminum trolling moter mount up front and and a nice front deck extention made fron 1 inch tube and .125 alumimum sheet.Stainless steel bolts and screw thrueout.Allso rivits on flooring and on front deck

will put more pictures soon


----------



## Johny25 (Mar 30, 2012)

I really want to see an up close of that tiller handle mod : )


----------



## hotshotinn (Mar 30, 2012)

I will take a closeup of the tiller next for you.I been takeing pictures with cell phone,lost my camera

Allso was a middle bench seat in this boat.I tore it out to keep a nice open design.


----------



## Gramps50 (Mar 30, 2012)

What did you use for the floor, in the picture it looks like the it's half full of water. 

Can't wait to see the pictures of the mods you mentioned,


----------



## Johny25 (Mar 30, 2012)

I believe that is diamond plate Gramps :lol:


----------



## novaman (Mar 30, 2012)

Like the open floor, and the jet setup. If I'm seeing the plate right, it's MI., watch out steelhead fishing in the winter with that polished diamond plate floor. All it takes is a little snow or heavy frost on it and You can be looking at the sky.  That's why I went with rubber mats on floor of our steelhead boat. Did You make something similar to a " River Larr's" anchor winch? Interested to see pics of it, keep up the good work.


----------



## hotshotinn (Mar 31, 2012)

that is new diamond plate in there,.63 with pink foam under it
Front deck extention with be painted with battle ship gray colored oil based paint with non slip additive init,may have to do the floor too as slippery floor is not good.the anchor systom is a stainless tower with a big clam cleat onit for the rope but one must pull the anchor up by hand.May put an electric in there sometime


----------



## hotshotinn (Mar 31, 2012)

here is the closeup of tiller





other side till up





shows trolling moter mount and the deck extention fabup




allso shows the nice tread plate floor

front view and shows trolling moter mount ss bolts and washers holding it on





and here is finished deck extention




no ply wood and carpit in this boat =D> 

.125 alumimum for deck extention and it has a nice turn down 90 degree on the faseing edge,you can see it.now to spay it with etching primer and then a nice coat of battle ship gray with non slip stuff added toit


----------



## hotshotinn (Mar 31, 2012)

I allso made a nice fish finder mount over the cheap plastic mount that come with the locator.Trolling moter wireing was run along with transducer cable and power cord for for locator.There will be a GPS on the boat as well

I am thinking of getting a new MinnKota Edge 55 for the boat and I can then just run everything with one big deep cycle battery init.Bildge pump is going init too

steelhead fishing tomorrow boys =D>


----------



## novaman (Mar 31, 2012)

Loking Good =D> . What's that pile of chain weigh? Where You fishing at? We usually go below the power dam at Mishawaka, or up by Beerien Springs. Good luck!


----------



## hotshotinn (Apr 1, 2012)

heavy chain used at 6th St in the Grand River and in Muskegon River.I use lighter chain in the Grand River when fishing far up river from 6th though


----------



## hotshotinn (Apr 2, 2012)

i have went and ordered a ram mount for the Larance gps for my boat.iT WILL BE INSTALLED IN FRont of the controll center for easy operation and viewing i can then remove it and put it on my bass boat.All i need to get is an extra mounting ball forit.My gps has inturnal antena init


----------



## hotshotinn (Apr 3, 2012)

I got some steelhead inthe boat.WE had 3 of us fishing and had over 20 on but only laned a few =D> Got some dirt and mud ground into the nice shiney tread plate floor and that cuts down on the glare frommit.Will be fishing soon again and turkey season is coming on the 25th and more mud and dirt will be ground in so the new floor will be broke in then =D> 

Got a bilge pump installed and the ram mount will be here today or tomorroww so the gps will then be installed.

Dudes.if you put your minds toit you can doit and have a nice boat like this,you dont have to be a rocket scientest to have one :mrgreen:


----------



## hotshotinn (Apr 4, 2012)

2 for 6 today on Muskegon river =D> 

Gots the Ram mount and installed the gps onit.Put the mount on the rib neerest the Hot foot and its about rite :mrgreen: no pictures ofit though.Maybe if time improves a picture ofit.

may go back to the river in the morning maybe no

the 40hp jet on this boat runs with the higher HP boats,i like running beside them for a spill then puttin it to the wood and passing them =D> Never overload your boat with all the weight of wood and such,keep it light and so is runs like it should.slow boats are no fun


----------



## hotshotinn (Apr 7, 2012)

I has been thinking of adding a small livewell in the back bench>I wood take a jig saw and cut the opening in there remove foam enough for the alumimum box i has allready,drop it in and run the plumming for the drain and overflow,and the livewill pump.Then packfoam around the alumimum box for flotation and inselation then I wood install the factory hindge and lid from the middole bench that i took out of the boat to begin with and I wood be in there.All i wood need is some hose for the hookup and maybe a couple of through hull conections. =D> 

what all of you think?


----------



## hotshotinn (Apr 14, 2012)

I noww have a minn Kota Maxamum trolling moter for the boat.It was on a 18 footer Blazer bass boat of a friend.He give me a deal onit and it will be installed soon.24 volt moter so i need 2 batterys init but i will use 2 small ones to keep weight down.No need to over load a boat with to much weight.Heavy slow boats are no fun

I allso got some Skid no More for it.Going to caot front deck and back bench with it and the boat will be about done =D>


----------



## hotshotinn (Apr 17, 2012)

this is just for referance between the bare alumimum and one with a coating of Skid no more.Also will have the trolling moter installed


----------



## hotshotinn (May 1, 2014)

To the top for bassin


----------



## Cubman (May 20, 2014)

hotshotinn said:


> here is the closeup of tiller
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you rig up your throttle on this tiller?


----------



## hotshotinn (May 20, 2014)

Had a hotfoot for the throttle,it worked great but ended up blowing the motor.I now have a 40/30 Yamaha on the boat


----------

